# Sticky  76er Fans! Welcome to BBF.com. Guests? Sign up, it's totally Free!



## Petey

Ladies and gent, welcome to BBB.net, and one of the top 76ers internet messages boards around.

At BBB.net we are all about providing a mature enviroment, where someone will not be embarrased to access and view the site from work or home, with friends and family, where you can post about your favorite team(s).

My name is Petey and I'm the Community Moderator of the Atlantic Division. If you have any questions, feel free to post here or 'Private Message' me by clicking the link here. PhillyPhanatic, the Community Moderator of "Other Sports" also visits this forum often, click here to message him.

*Your 76ers Forum Moderator(s) are:*

*Sliccat* (click here to send a private message to Sliccat).


We can all help answer your questions.

For those whom still are browsing, sign up it's free.

Here is the link to get your free account. 

When you are starting up your account, remember to activiate it in the following emails. It's a quick 2 minute process. *For those whom are waiting longer for your emails, please check your junk / bulk mail-boxes.*

Anyway, have fun.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

*Re: 76er Fans and AI Groupies! Welcome to BBB.net. Guests? Sign up, it's totally Free!*

All Webber fans are now welcome too.

-Petey


----------



## HallOfFamer

*Re: 76er Fans and AI Groupies! Welcome to BBB.net. Guests? Sign up, it's totally Free*



Petey said:


> All Webber fans are now welcome too.
> 
> -Petey


All you Matt Barnes fans need to stop being shy. :biggrin:


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: 76er Fans and AI Groupies! Welcome to BBB.net. Guests? Sign up, it's totally Free*

Hey lurkers!

Sign-up is completely free! I know you're sitting their antsy, and anxious to get your opinions out. There's no harm in coming here, none of us bite or attack, and we all love the team even though sometimes it might not seem like it.

We were all lurkers once, no reason to just view, when you can share your opinion! Come on!


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: 76er Fans and AI Groupies! Welcome to BBB.net. Guests? Sign up, it's totally Free*

The Pistons game is coming up on Wednesday, and the Sixers are two games under .500. You think they have a shot? Come voice your opinion, with the playoffs a possibility we're looking for your input. So don't just lurk, come on and join in!


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: 76er Fans and AI Groupies! Welcome to BBB.net. Guests? Sign up, it's totally Free*

We beat the Pistons, so the playoffs are in our future, right?

We see you lurking, and we know you have an opinion on this, so why not share it? We want to be home of some Sixers discussion, and we're sure you have something to add. Sign-up is free, we all know you'll be great additions to the site!


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: 76er Fans and AI Groupies! Welcome to BBB.net. Guests? Sign up, it's totally Free*

The Sixers are up 43-40 at the half of a game that's on ESPN. We see you watching, and we know you want to talk about your favorite team, so why hold back from posting? The Sixers after having a very up and down season, are approaching a very fun time of the season where every game will have a playoff atmosphere and the Sixers hope to improve their positioning.

Now why wouldn't someone want to discuss this?


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: 76er Fans and AI Groupies! Welcome to BBB.net. Guests? Sign up, it's totally Free*

The Sixers now are tied for seventh place in the Eastern Conference, and a shot at the playoffs that once seemed bleak is now something that seems more of a probability by the day. If you're here browsing there's obviously something about this site that you like, here at Basketballboards we pride ourselves in intelligent basketball talk, without flaming, and by providing a family friendly enviornment that no one should be ashamed of going through.

If you want to know why you should sign-up think about this, BBBnet provides great talk for almost all of your needs, from all different basketball teams, basketball leagues, sports leagues, a Hip-Hop forum, also an Everything But Basketball forum that captures everything that doesn't fit in a certain area.

Need more reasons? How about the uCash sportsbook that allows posters to wager their uCash points (that are earned through posting) on their favorite teams on a daily basis. Like some other kind of entertainment? Try out the arcade, or if you want some interactive fun we have a RPG. Need live conversation with our posters, we have a live chat.

BBBnet isn't the perfect community, but we work to better ourselves everyday. You like reading, I'm sure you don't agree with everything you read, and you want to correct us, feel free to sign-up. Sign-up is free, and you absolutely won't regret being around here. It's fun, and it's free. 

Just give it a try.


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: 76er Fans and AI Groupies! Welcome to BBB.net. Guests? Sign up, it's totally Free*

*Hey Guests!!*

It's time to sign up for a Basketballboards.net account. We want to see more activity on this board and for that to happen we need *YOUR* help. We know you're there, just join and contribute, the more that join the more active and fun this board will be. Don't be lazy, join a community, share your opinions and support your team!!


----------



## aquaitious

*Re: 76er Fans and AI Groupies! Welcome to BBB.net. Guests? Sign up, it's totally Free*



Kunlun said:


> *Hey Guests!!*
> 
> It's time to sign up for a Basketballboards.net account. We want to see more activity on this board and for that to happen we need *YOUR* help. We know you're there, just join and contribute, the more that join the more active and fun this board will be. Don't be lazy, join a community, share your opinions and support your team!!



I heard you get free cookies if you register today, is that true?


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: 76er Fans and AI Groupies! Welcome to BBB.net. Guests? Sign up, it's totally Free*



aquaitious said:


> I heard you get free cookies if you register today, is that true?


You heard right aquaitious. Limited offer only!


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: 76er Fans and AI Groupies! Welcome to BBB.net. Guests? Sign up, it's totally Free*

The most exciting time of the season has started, that's right the playoffs and your 76ers are a part of it. You're viewing this post, that means you're interested in talking playoffs, why sit there and just receive opinions when you can give your views as well? Come and share your thoughts as the Sixers are set to give the Pistons a run for their money!

Dislike Larry Brown? You're even more welcomed!

Click here to register. Registration is free!


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: 76er Fans and AI Groupies! Welcome to BBB.net. Guests? Sign up, it's totally Free*

Down 2-0, the Sixers have their backs to the walls with their playoff lives possibly seeing their end, but the Sixers discussion doesn't end with the end of the postseason as they have an interesting postseason approaching.

If you're viewing this board after another embarrassing loss to the Pistons, I'm sure you're interested in sharing your opinion. Are you frustrated? Optimistic? Either way, come and share your thoughts, we value all different opinions, so don't be afraid to post, and remember.. registration is free!

*Come on sign-up now!!*


----------



## HKF

*Re: 76er Fans and AI Groupies! Welcome to BBB.net. Guests? Sign up, it's totally Free*

This don't seem to be working so well. You might need to change that lavender suit you're wearing Philly P.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: 76er Fans and AI Groupies! Welcome to BBB.net. Guests? Sign up, it's totally Free*

With the Sixers losing today, the postseason has the looks of coming to a close. Just because the playoffs are nearing it's end, doesn't mean there'll be nothing to talk about, even though the Sixers don't have a draft pick this year. This is a key offseason, will the Sixers bring back Willie Green, Kyle Korver, and Samuel Dalembert? How much will Andre Iguodala improve? Can Allen Iverson continue to play at this high level? Will Chris Webber be improved health wise going into next season? Is Jim O'Brien going to be the coach, and has he learned his lesson?

All those topics and more will be discussed in the offseason, as the Sixers hope to put together a better team for the 2005-06 season. So instead of standing on the sidelines, and lurking, come and share your opinion. Registration is free, and there's no hassle.. just make sure to check your junk mail after sign-up.

I know you want to talk, some come on, don't wait any longer!

*JOIN NOW!*


----------



## The Rebirth

*Re: 76er Fans and AI Groupies! Welcome to BBB.net. Guests? Sign up, it's totally Free!*

btw, philly phantic is now coatesvillian!! :banana:


----------



## DaAnswer

*Re: 76er Fans and AI Groupies! Welcome to BBB.net. Guests? Sign up, it's totally Free!*

Hi Everyone i'm a Matt Barnes / AI AI2 fan :cheers: 

Looks like I missed out on the free cookies  .. Also I noticed a lot of people have the avatars but the option to pick your own seems to be gone. Only can use the ones the site has ? Or is there some post count type thing on that till you can put your own up. Either way Hi everyone Go Matt Barnes :clap:


----------



## DieSlow69

*Re: 76er Fans and AI Groupies! Welcome to BBB.net. Guests? Sign up, it's totally Free!*



DaAnswer said:


> Hi Everyone i'm a Matt Barnes / AI AI2 fan :cheers:
> 
> Looks like I missed out on the free cookies  .. Also I noticed a lot of people have the avatars but the option to pick your own seems to be gone. Only can use the ones the site has ? Or is there some post count type thing on that till you can put your own up. Either way Hi everyone Go Matt Barnes :clap:



Welcome to the boards :cheers: hope you stay around


----------



## Sliccat

*Re: 76er Fans and AI Groupies! Welcome to BBB.net. Guests? Sign up, it's totally Free!*



DieSlow69 said:


> Welcome to the boards :cheers: hope you stay around





> 04-20-2006


Just a _little_ late.


----------



## Tha Freak

*Re: 76er Fans and AI Groupies! Welcome to BBB.net. Guests? Sign up, it's totally Free!*

Hey what's up guys. I'm new to this board, but I have been "lurking" around for quite some time. I've decided it's finally time to step up and express my feelings about this dismall team. I'm loving my stay here at BBB so far, and I expect to be here for a looooooooong time


----------



## Ben

*Re: 76er Fans! Welcome to BBB.net. Guests? Sign up, it's totally Free!*

My brothers a Sixers fan, but I'm not sure whether he's allowed to sign up cos it's on this same I.P., so I'll just let him post on this account, unless I am able to make one.


----------



## seventysixers76

*Re: 76er Fans! Welcome to BBB.net. Guests? Sign up, it's totally Free!*



canyoufeeltheheat said:


> My brothers a Sixers fan, but I'm not sure whether he's allowed to sign up cos it's on this same I.P., so I'll just let him post on this account, unless I am able to make one.


It's worked, this is his brother now, I'll just log onto this account when he's not on if that's ok.


----------

